# DP and Paranoia?



## james07 (Aug 12, 2015)

Okay so I have never been a paranoid person at all. But these constant feelings of unreality and disattatchment to myself make me question the realness of everything. Familiar places like my house don't seem real, people in my life seem fake or robotic at times, and I don't feel "all here" typing this at the moment. To put it short, I feel trapped in an unfamiliar setting and with unfamiliar people. These feelings of unreality have made me have some very paranoid thoughts: I will think people are staring at me out in public, following me, and will sometimes wonder if my parents are even my parents because this dissociation just makes them seem like random strangers in my life at times. I obviously know these thoughts are not true, but I'm worried that by thinking them I will somehow turn the thoughts into delusions. Anyone else get paranoia from their DP/DR/high levels of stress?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2015)

Very common symptom of DP


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

Yup every single day since I was a small child.

Don't know how to stop it...it never goes away for me never

I can't be around water because that makes it worse

But family members seems fake when I wake up in the morning I don't even recognize them...

It's scary...

Every day...god...



But in all I do understand what you're going through....

Do I have any adivse?

Nope not at all....but at least you know someone else struggles like you....


----------

